# Firmware: Canon EOS R v1.4.0, this is a major firmware update (Update: Firmware removed)



## Canon Rumors Guy (Sep 12, 2019)

> *Update:* Canon USA has removed the link and firmware notes for version 1.4.0 for the Canon EOS R. The release date looks to be September 26, 2019.
> Canon has released new firmware for the Canon EOS R. This is a major firmware update with a lot of autofocus updates and bug fixes.
> Firmware Version 1.4.0 incorporates the following enhancement:
> 
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## Daner (Sep 12, 2019)

Date: 9/26/2019
When I try to download either the Mac or Windows version, I get an Error 404 - Not available

Doesn't show up yet on Canon's Sweden site.


----------



## N-VB (Sep 12, 2019)

Lets hope Canon Australia will give us 2 weeks in advance. The hope is thin tho, I bet they fed sharks with the IT guy.


----------



## MaximPhotoStudio (Sep 12, 2019)

This is not a promising start. Let's hope that the person responsible for publishing the download link stays far away from the firmware development team.


----------



## LensFungus (Sep 12, 2019)

For in six days the LORD made the heavens and the earth, the sea, and all that is in them, but he rested on the seventh day because he realized he forgot some stuff. Therefore the LORD blessed the firmware update and made it holy.


----------



## Bipper (Sep 12, 2019)

The date on the file on their page says 9/26, maybe its not there for another 2 weeks they just announced the details?


----------



## jazzytune (Sep 12, 2019)

Bipper said:


> The date on the file on their page says 9/26, maybe its not there for another 2 weeks they just announced the details?


That's exactly how I see it. The updated firmware will be available in two weeks.


----------



## Ozarker (Sep 12, 2019)

I'll be very happy when this actually becomes available. As of 1:10pm central time in the USA, it isn't. Maybe later in the day.


----------



## DrahtPhotography (Sep 12, 2019)

I was so excited. No firmware 1.4 for us, just the firmware 1.3


----------



## MaximPhotoStudio (Sep 12, 2019)

Well Canon, This. Is. Awkward!!!


----------



## slclick (Sep 12, 2019)

LensFungus said:


> For in six days the LORD made the heavens and the earth, the sea, and all that is in them, but he rested on the seventh day because he realized he forgot some stuff. Therefore the LORD blessed the firmware update and made it holy.


She did?


----------



## Viggo (Sep 12, 2019)

*checks torrents for .fir*


----------



## Fran Decatta (Sep 12, 2019)

Link to the firmware removed??????

Canon is *******!!! Everyone gonna dieeeee!!! aaaarg!


----------



## RayValdez360 (Sep 12, 2019)

Viggo said:


> *checks torrents for .fir*


was it ever really up. sounds like the page was up with an empty link.


----------



## Viggo (Sep 12, 2019)

RayValdez360 said:


> was it ever really up. sounds like the page was up with an empty link.


Yup, seems like it, I couldn’t find it


----------



## drd79 (Sep 12, 2019)

Canon fanboys have been taking a page out of the Fuji fanboys' playbook claiming that a firmware update will dramatically improve their lackluster camera. 

1.4.0 obviously had some bugs if they pulled it along with the firmware notes. Better luck with 1.4.1 !!


----------



## diegopisante (Sep 12, 2019)

only 1.3.0 there, no 1.4.0 yet at 5 pm east coast time


----------



## zogdart (Sep 12, 2019)

The 26 of September is when we should be able to get our hands on the new RF lens so it makes sense. I'm waiting for a confirmation for the date I should get my RF 24-70... I really hope it's going to be the 26 because I'm doing a big job (calendar+magazine) in Mexico and i'm leaving the 30th with 12 gorgeous girls!!! So that's going to give me the chance to test out the lens and the firmware extensively! crossing my fingers for this one!!!


----------



## Otara (Sep 12, 2019)

Q


drd79 said:


> Canon fanboys have been taking a page out of the Fuji fanboys' playbook claiming that a firmware update will dramatically improve their lackluster camera.
> 
> 1.4.0 obviously had some bugs if they pulled it along with the firmware notes. Better luck with 1.4.1 !!



I used it on Monday at a Canon Experience store and it was pretty good. It was always going to be end of Sep, I suspect it got accidentally grouped in with the security date releases.


----------



## Viggo (Sep 12, 2019)

Otara said:


> Q
> 
> 
> I used it on Monday at a Canon Experience store and it was pretty good. It was always going to be end of Sep, I suspect it got accidentally grouped in with the security date releases.


I applaud your civilized way of responding


----------



## wockawocka (Sep 12, 2019)

Someone must of got it to repost?


----------



## Absolutic (Sep 12, 2019)

Does RP get any firmware similar to this one ?


----------



## Otara (Sep 12, 2019)

Yes


----------



## Uneternal (Sep 12, 2019)

Did anybody maybe get the download and wants to put it on a drop box?


----------



## Jonathan Thill (Sep 13, 2019)

wockawocka said:


> Someone must of got it to repost?



I bet it was never up, was just the page stating what was in it and showing the date Sept 26th. Was the same with the 1.2 release, the notes were up for a few days prior to making the link to the software active.


----------



## rgeorge33 (Sep 13, 2019)

Amateurs... I would think they would want to narrow the gap on their competitors as quickly as possible. However, this should not surprise anyone. They've slow-rolled this entire mirrorless program. To be clear, I'm a Canon shooter that's hoping they pull their heads from their asses quickly. I own too much Canon stuff to even consider switching to Sony, but I watch the Sony auto-focus reviews enviously...


----------



## RayValdez360 (Sep 13, 2019)

drd79 said:


> Canon fanboys have been taking a page out of the Fuji fanboys' playbook claiming that a firmware update will dramatically improve their lackluster camera.
> 
> 1.4.0 obviously had some bugs if they pulled it along with the firmware notes. Better luck with 1.4.1 !!


now this is trolling. he starts by making fun of peopel then doesnt have all the facts but proclaims them as facts.


----------



## Viggo (Sep 13, 2019)

rgeorge33 said:


> Amateurs... I would think they would want to narrow the gap on their competitors as quickly as possible. However, this should not surprise anyone. They've slow-rolled this entire mirrorless program. To be clear, I'm a Canon shooter that's hoping they pull their heads from their asses quickly. I own too much Canon stuff to even consider switching to Sony, but I watch the Sony auto-focus reviews enviously...


I look at problems this way; am I going to fix them? Yes? Okay, done deal. Am I NOT going to fix them for whatever reason, then stop giving it attention and spend not another calorie on the issue. Why spend your energy on something you know you’re not going to do anything to fix? Incredible waste of energy.


----------



## canonnews (Sep 13, 2019)

rgeorge33 said:


> Amateurs... I would think they would want to narrow the gap on their competitors as quickly as possible. However, this should not surprise anyone. They've slow-rolled this entire mirrorless program. To be clear, I'm a Canon shooter that's hoping they pull their heads from their asses quickly. I own too much Canon stuff to even consider switching to Sony, but I watch the Sony auto-focus reviews enviously...


what are you talking about? they have released 3 major firmware updates to the EOS R in less than 1 year that it's available.

By all accounts, it's nearly caught up to Sony's AF performance.

how is that slow rolled? did you expect 5 camera bodies and 40 lenses in 10 months as well?


----------



## koenkooi (Sep 13, 2019)

canonnews said:


> what are you talking about? they have released 3 major firmware updates to the EOS R in less than 1 year that it's available.
> 
> By all accounts, it's nearly caught up to Sony's AF performance.
> 
> how is that slow rolled? did you expect 5 camera bodies and 40 lenses in 10 months as well?



If they haven't duplicated the whole EF catalog one hour after launch, it's slow walking!


----------



## rgeorge33 (Sep 13, 2019)

canonnews said:


> what are you talking about? they have released 3 major firmware updates to the EOS R in less than 1 year that it's available.
> 
> By all accounts, it's nearly caught up to Sony's AF performance.
> 
> how is that slow rolled? did you expect 5 camera bodies and 40 lenses in 10 months as well?



I'm interested in your definition of "major." 1.1 provided a few bug fixes, but didn't really enhance the AF performance; I'd agree that 1.2 was a major improvement, and 1.3 does nothing but provide lens support. EOS R AF may be nearly caught up to Sony, once 1.4 is actually out. While Canon does many things will, they are still slowly playing catch-up when it comes to auto focus. Your snarky response doesn't change fact.


----------



## rafalnobis (Sep 13, 2019)

Uneternal said:


> Did anybody maybe get the download and wants to put it on a drop box?



yeah, anyone, guys?


----------



## Viggo (Sep 13, 2019)

rafalnobis said:


> yeah, anyone, guys?


It was never up.


----------



## canonnews (Sep 13, 2019)

rgeorge33 said:


> I'm interested in your definition of "major." 1.1 provided a few bug fixes, but didn't really enhance the AF performance; I'd agree that 1.2 was a major improvement, and 1.3 does nothing but provide lens support. EOS R AF may be nearly caught up to Sony, once 1.4 is actually out. While Canon does many things will, they are still slowly playing catch-up when it comes to auto focus. Your snarky response doesn't change fact.


they rolled out one release for silient shutter in continuous.
another release for eyeAF in servo mode
and this one coming in less than 2 weeks.
and again, in less than a year after the thing started shipping.
good grief.
They have "nearly" according to reports caught up to 4 major versions of Sony Alphas and 6 years worth of Sony development in less than a year from the initial release and still people aren't happy.


----------



## mmeerdam (Sep 13, 2019)

canonnews said:


> they rolled out one release for silient shutter in continuous.
> another release for eyeAF in servo mode
> and this one coming in less than 2 weeks.
> and again, in less than a year after the thing started shipping.
> ...



You're actually right on the money here! Never looked at it that way.
But when I look back:
The Eos r is actually the best Canon EOS I bought, next to the 5DII.
And I have / have had: Eos 3, 300d,20d,5d2,5d3,5d4, Sony a7rii, Nikon Z7

The EosR, is by far my favourite next to the 5d2.
And although I would love more megapixels, a joystick and a little more responsiveness, maybe a little more DR,
it is still great in use, I love making photos with it professionally and for fun, and it just gets better with these updates and th rf glass is something else.


----------



## rjbray01 (Sep 14, 2019)

canonnews said:


> they rolled out one release for silient shutter in continuous.
> another release for eyeAF in servo mode
> and this one coming in less than 2 weeks.
> and again, in less than a year after the thing started shipping.
> ...


Well ... "Nearly" apart from IBIS, high res lo latency viewfinder and a full range of lenses ... But I agree progress has been good and by the end of next year I think we will all feel a lot happier with the options available to us


----------



## BillB (Sep 14, 2019)

rjbray01 said:


> Well ... "Nearly" apart from IBIS, high res lo latency viewfinder and a full range of lenses ... But I agree progress has been good and by the end of next year I think we will all feel a lot happier with the options available to us


Maybe some of us, but I don't now about all of us. Then again, some of us seem to be more upset about the way things are now than others.


----------



## honestlo (Sep 14, 2019)

hope for adding timelaspe features in the next firmware update !


----------



## Del Paso (Sep 14, 2019)

I'm still hoping for an improved (less intrusive-obtrusive) electronic level, hard to focus with the current one (handheld!).
Otherwise: very happy with my EOS R


----------



## Andreos (Sep 14, 2019)

Cracks me up how Canon never has a bug, rather they have "phenomena"!


----------



## Uneternal (Sep 16, 2019)

rgeorge33 said:


> They've slow-rolled this entire mirrorless program.


You call a jump from 0 to "better than a Sony AII" and 8 lenses within not even 1 year "slow rolled"? Okurrrrrr...



rgeorge33 said:


> I own too much Canon stuff to even consider switching to Sony, but I watch the Sony auto-focus reviews enviously...


Well, maybe watch these in the meantime:


----------



## rgeorge33 (Sep 16, 2019)

Uneternal said:


> Okurrrrrr...



Thanks for your enlightening response--a profound contribution.


----------



## SteveC (Sep 16, 2019)

rgeorge33 said:


> Thanks for your enlightening response--a profound contribution.



It's somewhat more profound when you go to the trouble of quoting it in full, rather than just his last word.


----------



## ronno (Sep 16, 2019)

Unternal (and SteveC, etc.), there are some people whom you should simply ignore.


----------



## SteveC (Sep 16, 2019)

ronno said:


> Unternal (and SteveC, etc.), there are some people whom you should simply ignore.



True enough!!

I'm new enough here I've still not finished separating the wheat from the chaff.


----------



## Anoop143hcl (Sep 17, 2019)

I have a wuestion? When i try to take out my rf lens from eos r then the “lens release “ button makes a click , its not smooth. Is it normal ?


----------



## Viggo (Sep 17, 2019)

Anoop143hcl said:


> I have a wuestion? When i try to take out my rf lens from eos r then the “lens release “ button makes a click , its not smooth. Is it normal ?


Mine clicks


----------



## jeffa4444 (Sep 23, 2019)

They need to fix the black-out lag. Its almost unusable as a portrait camera


----------



## wockawocka (Sep 23, 2019)

jeffa4444 said:


> They need to fix the black-out lag. Its almost unusable as a portrait camera


For real? I've had no problems using it for weddings for a year now.

(Unless you're shooting move portraits then yeah I get it).


----------



## YuengLinger (Sep 25, 2019)

I keep thinking of that old Steve Martin movie:

"The new firmware is here! The new firmware is here!"

Anybody else excited?


----------



## Jonathan Thill (Sep 25, 2019)

YuengLinger said:


> I keep thinking of that old Steve Martin movie:
> 
> "The new firmware is here! The new firmware is here!"
> 
> Anybody else excited?



As long and nobody starts shooting holes in oil cans right after


----------



## YuengLinger (Sep 25, 2019)

jeffa4444 said:


> They need to fix the black-out lag. Its almost unusable as a portrait camera



"Active" portraits, yes. For tight framing, I'm finding that anything more than a short burst, you just try to keep the subject in the frame while they gesture, move about...It can be frustrating unless the subject is relatively still--or responding to directions. Adds new meaning to "spray and pray." I'm wondering how this is going to be for events.

Hoping for some improvement with this firmware update, but I think we won't see a significantly faster EVF until the next body is released.


----------



## Ozarker (Sep 25, 2019)

SteveC said:


> True enough!!
> 
> I'm new enough here I've still not finished separating the wheat from the chaff.


Which are you?


----------



## Ozarker (Sep 25, 2019)

Ramage said:


> As long and nobody starts shooting holes in oil cans right after


"I should be able to send more money home soon. My girlfriend says she's going to give me a ..."


----------



## HikeBike (Sep 25, 2019)

One more day...
Excited to test the new AF performance.


----------



## N-VB (Sep 25, 2019)

Firwmare start to appear , here is on Canon mexico https://www.canon.com.mx/servicio/descargas
The firwmare are the same for all countrys


----------



## Viggo (Sep 25, 2019)

N-VB said:


> Firwmare start to appear , here is on Canon mexico https://www.canon.com.mx/servicio/descargas
> The firwmare are the same for all countrys


Got the file via FB as I couldn't find it. Updating now  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Viggo (Sep 25, 2019)

[email protected]! I have Eye-AF in a very dark environment at 6(!!) meters with the RF50 now! The AF point is also MUCH smoother to move around. This is great! Got a few shots of my wife with her glasses on, and while they are not sunglasses and dark, I'm happy to say the Eye-AF missed the glasses and got the nearest eye no matter how lose or far out from the face they were.


----------



## padam (Sep 25, 2019)

Yes, feels like a significant improvement, I will test it out in a running event soon to see how it does in a fast-paced environment.


----------



## Otara (Sep 25, 2019)

__





Canon Canada







canoncanadafr.custhelp.com





Found a live canon link for it.


----------



## wockawocka (Sep 25, 2019)

This is a really nice upgrade. The whole af behaviour is more refined.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 26, 2019)

wockawocka said:


> For real? I've had no problems using it for weddings for a year now.
> 
> (Unless you're shooting move portraits then yeah I get it).


I turn off the review, so there is no blackout, but moving subjects creates a difficult situation because I can't track them and close the shutter at the right instant. Still subjects are no issue.


----------



## Paul6 (Sep 26, 2019)

Vast improvement for eye detect from a simple test.


----------



## gouldopfl (Dec 28, 2019)

rgeorge33 said:


> Amateurs... I would think they would want to narrow the gap on their competitors as quickly as possible. However, this should not surprise anyone. They've slow-rolled this entire mirrorless program. To be clear, I'm a Canon shooter that's hoping they pull their heads from their asses quickly. I own too much Canon stuff to even consider switching to Sony, but I watch the Sony auto-focus reviews enviously...


As a software engineer for 35 years, it is common that a possible bug was reported at the last minute. Some of these are user error while others are software bugs. From my experience only 10% of beta testers actually do extensive testing. The others might spend an hour or less. I'd rather have the issue in investigate the reported issue to determine if user error or software error and fix it rather than install several firmware updates


----------



## jazzytune (Dec 30, 2019)

gouldopfl said:


> As a software engineer for 35 years, it is common that a possible bug was reported at the last minute. Some of these are user error while others are software bugs. From my experience only 10% of beta testers actually do extensive testing. The others might spend an hour or less. I'd rather have the issue in investigate the reported issue to determine if user error or software error and fix it rather than install several firmware updates


Of course, this guy won't come back here to say that he was wrong and that the 1.4 version of the firmware was a great upgrade!


----------



## gouldopfl (Dec 30, 2019)

jazzytune said:


> Of course, this guy won't come back here to say that he was wrong and that the 1.4 version of the firmware was a great upgrade!


Well you would be wrong. I also never install a new update for a couple of weeks to see if there are any major issues. Most pro photographers I know are the same.


----------



## jazzytune (Dec 30, 2019)

gouldopfl said:


> Well you would be wrong. I also never install a new update for a couple of weeks to see if there are any major issues. Most pro photographers I know are the same.


Actually, my reply wasn't directed at you but towards the post you were quoting where rgeorge33 was complaining about Canon's mirrorless program


----------

